# Finally using Microsoft Edge



## Marie5656 (Jan 23, 2017)

*I have had Windows 10 for several months now, but due to my inability to want to accept change, I have just today decided to try out Microsoft Edge that comes with it.  I guess I can get used to it.  
I was always using Internet Explorer, but since they are apparently phasing it out, and no longer doing updates, I have had way too many issues with it. Frozen screens, pages not loading, etc.  I guess I will have to let it go.  I have never fully accepted Chrome or Firefox as my primary browsers.  So we shall see,
*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm like you Marie, bought a new computer with Windows 10 on it and don't like the system or the browser compared to my old Windows 7 computer.  I use Edge very rarely, and mostly use IE11.  I plan to try Firefox for my alternate browser but haven't done it yet.  I had Chrome and IE on my old computer, Chrome didn't have as many issues, but I still didn't love it.  Right now I'm having issues with my mouse and keyboard freezing up, been going on for awhile, switched out the keyboard and mouse, no improvement. :bashcomp:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 23, 2017)

I just got another computer and it has Microsoft Edge on it.  I looked at it a bit but haven't used it yet.  I am happy with Chrome so far.  But it says it is more efficient than Chrome for some reasons.  I'll have to look into that later.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 24, 2017)

I've always used Firefox and found it pretty reliable (and customisable).  I've all but ditched windows though I still have Win 8 (customised to act like XP) on my old laptop.  For a lightweight browser, I use QupZilla  which is very fast.  I have Ubuntu 16.04 on this laptop.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 24, 2017)

What is Edge?

I always thought it was a cellphone but it obviously isn't!

I must try to keep up!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 24, 2017)

Laurie said:


> What is Edge?
> 
> I always thought it was a cellphone but it obviously isn't!
> 
> I must try to keep up!



Edge is a browser that comes with Windows 10.  Here is logo


----------



## RubyK (Jan 24, 2017)

My computer is only a year old. I didn't even know that Edge was a browser. I'm happy with Chrome. Guess I should take a look at Edge now that I know what it is. 

*Marie said: I am trying to find myself. Have you seen me anywhere? 
:friendly_wink: 

(I think you just walked past my house wearing rainboots and walking a big dog.) *


----------



## Don M. (Jan 24, 2017)

I've been switching between Chrome and Edge for several months...some applications seem to be faster on Edge, and now that the Ad Blocker, ABP, has created an AP for Edge, I am doing more and more on Edge.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 24, 2017)

*I like that I was able to import my favorites, and favorites bar.  Took a few minutes to figure out how to set my home page.  I think everyone has different preferred browsers for different reasons.  
I have them all on my computer and use them for different things.  For example, on Chrome (which my husband prefers) I set up his Facebook page and gmail. He does not use my laptop often but at least he is set fo when he does.
*


----------



## Laurie (Jan 24, 2017)

"Edge is a browser that comes with Windows 10. Here is logo"

Ah, thank you.  As it comes with Win 10 I guess it's an MS product, which explains my ignorance.

I've never used an MS browser, Started off in the 90s with Netscape (still the best ever in my opinion, which is probably why MS bought it and killed it!), then went stright to Firefox and the Chrome.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 24, 2017)

I never liked Int. Explor. I was always getting a virus. Had to go the fix-em-up shop several times. Read that Foxfire had a small following, so the hackers didn't bother with it. Used it ever since.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 24, 2017)

I went from Vista to Windows 10, but kept using Firefox.  I have no reason to change.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 24, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm like you Marie, bought a new computer with Windows 10 on it and don't like the system or the browser compared to my old Windows 7 computer.  I use Edge very rarely, and mostly use IE11.  I plan to try Firefox for my alternate browser but haven't done it yet.  I had Chrome and IE on my old computer, Chrome didn't have as many issues, but I still didn't love it.  Right now I'm having issues with my mouse and keyboard freezing up, been going on for awhile, switched out the keyboard and mouse, no improvement. :bashcomp:



Probably nothing to do with the hardware.  It's probably a virus or malware or some screwup in your program.  Sounds like a software glitch.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2017)

I am trying out Edge now.  Am using it right now.  It has all my bookmarks from IE and Chrome so that's good.  They said they have better security.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 25, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I am trying out Edge now.  Am using it right now.  It has all my bookmarks from IE and Chrome so that's good.  They said they have better security.



Edge works great for me....and I am glad I took advantage of the Free W10 upgrade last year.  I have had Zero problems with either.  About the Only thing I've done is to turn off Automatic Updates and Backup....I manually check for updates every few days, and do them when I am not going to be on the computer for a couple of hours....just my personal preference.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Edge works great for me....and I am glad I took advantage of the Free W10 upgrade last year.  I have had Zero problems with either.  About the Only thing I've done is to turn off Automatic Updates and Backup....I manually check for updates every few days, and do them when I am not going to be on the computer for a couple of hours....just my personal preference.


I had a few problems with bookmarking a site I go to.  So I went back to Chrome.  I can always use it for other sites besides that particular site.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 25, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm like you Marie, bought a new computer with Windows 10 on it and don't like the system or the browser compared to my old Windows 7 computer.  I use Edge very rarely, and mostly use IE11.  I plan to try Firefox for my alternate browser but haven't done it yet.  I had Chrome and IE on my old computer, Chrome didn't have as many issues, but I still didn't love it.  Right now I'm having issues with my mouse and keyboard freezing up, been going on for awhile, switched out the keyboard and mouse, no improvement. :bashcomp:



Have you tried calling Microsoft and see what they say?


----------

